# Remplacer mon Macbook Air 2014 vers iPad



## Bichette2 (27 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour a tous.

Désoler mon orthographe es NUL! j'espère que cela ne va pas trop vous bruler les yeux...

Je voudrais des conseil et aussi savoir si ( selon se que je veut faire avec ) c'est possible de remplacer mon mac par un iPad WIFI.

J'ai actuellement un MacBook Air 13pouces Début 2014.
Le NAS que j'utilise es un Synology.
Une Time Capsule 2To 2,5Ghz/5Ghz
Je n'est encore aucune idée de l'iPad que je veut, n'y du prix; je sais seulement se que je veut pouvoir faire avec!

Je vais vous faire une liste des chose que je fait avec mon mac et que je voudrait faire avec mon iPad! ( pour certaines chose j'ai déjà les réponses, du coup je vais pas vous ennuyer avec celle si )

- Scanner des documents pour les transférer sur un NAS depuis une imprimante non WIFI mais qui es relier au réseau ( Timecapsule )
- Imprimer des documents ou autres depuis le NAS ou un Mail vers l'imprimante non Wifi mais qui es relier au réseau ( Timecapsule )
- Récupérer des films qui sont sur le NAS pour les regarder sur l'iPad
- Récupérer des Videos sur une camera ou appareil photo, puis faire un montage video et enfin le partager sur une plateforme de streaming ( pour ne pas donner de nom ) ou le transférer sur mon NAS

De tête a cette Heure si, c'est tous!

Qu'en pansez-vous?


----------



## esales (27 Décembre 2018)

Tout cela est possible sans problème avec un iPad, en autonome avec les logiciels adaptés (le choix est pléthorique).
Pour récupérer les vidéos ou photos depuis une caméra ou un APN, il y a le choix entre le wifi (si ces appareils en sont dotés) ou via un adapteur à acheter (Adapteur Lightning SD).


----------



## Bichette2 (28 Décembre 2018)

Je me demande. Si j’arrive à faire ses tache sur mon iPhone. Je pourrai aussi les faire sur l’iPad? Car l’OS es le même?


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Décembre 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2019)

Actuellement, j’ai un iMac et un iPad Air 2 64 Go.

Dans les faits, je ne me sers de l’iMac qu’une fois par semaine et le reste du temps de l’iPad.

Dans l’optique d’un remplacement de l’iMac, je ne vois pas l’utilité d’investir 1000€ et plus dans un nouveau Mac si c’est pour ne l’utiliser qu’une fois par semaine. Un investissement dans un iPad avec une capacité de stockage plus grande (et éventuellement dans du stockage iCloud Drive payant) me paraît plus judicieux.

Mon seul vrai souci concerne l’imprimante.

J’ai actuellement une imprimante multifonctions compatible AirPrint avec laquelle j’imprime et scanne des documents avec mon iPad.

Si demain il n’y a plus de Mac, je suppose que je pourrai toujours imprimer et scanner avec l’iPad. Mais si je la change, pourrais-je configurer la nouvelle imprimante avec l’iPad ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Avril 2019)

Si elle est compatible AirPrint ...
Tu dois vérifier la liste des imprimantes compatibles sur le net. 

Par là : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201311


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Si elle est compatible AirPrint ...
> Tu dois vérifier la liste des imprimantes compatibles sur le net.
> 
> Par là : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201311



Merci.


----------



## ze_random_bass (7 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Si demain il n’y a plus de Mac, je suppose que je pourrai toujours imprimer et scanner avec l’iPad. Mais si je la change, pourrais-je configurer la nouvelle imprimante avec l’iPad ?



Salut,

Il y a plusieurs possibilités. Tu peux déjà scanner des documents directement depuis l’iPad avec l’application Notes : tu appuie sur le petit signe + en bas de ta note et dans les possibilités offertes, tu as un _Scanner un document _qui passe par l’appareil photo du bidule. Ce n’est pas de les super qualité (encore que) mais ça reste pratique.

Si ton imprimante est compatible AirPrint, vérifie que le constructeur n’ai pas développé une appli iOS comme c’est le cas chez HP qui permet de piloter l’imprimante depuis ton iPad avec quelques fonctions avancées comme agréger plusieurs feuilles en seul document pdf (pratique non ?).
Enfin, toujours sur l’AirPrint, je fus surpris de ne pas avoir à rentrer la clés WEP de ma Freebox pour la connecter ! J’ai donc enclencher un filtrage MAC sur la box pour être plus tranquille. Si tu es en immeuble comme moi, je te conseille de faire pareil (de _gentils_ voisins m’ont déjà demandé de partager ma box contre rémunération ... et mon IP aussi, ça m’a rendu un peu paranoïaque).

A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il y a plusieurs possibilités. Tu peux déjà scanner des documents directement depuis l’iPad avec l’application Notes : tu appuie sur le petit signe + en bas de ta note et dans les possibilités offertes, tu as un _Scanner un document _qui passe par l’appareil photo du bidule. Ce n’est pas de les super qualité (encore que) mais ça reste pratique.
> 
> ...



Merci.

Mais ce n’était pas la question (ça, je pratique déjà).

La question porte sur la configuration initiale d’une nouvelle imprimante sans ordinateur.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Mais ce n’était pas la question (ça, je pratique déjà).
> 
> La question porte sur la configuration initiale d’une nouvelle imprimante sans ordinateur.


C'est vrai que c'est un vrai boulot sans ordinateur , d'ailleurs , je n'y arrive jamais si j'ai pas un pc pour m'aider


----------



## ze_random_bass (7 Avril 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Mais ce n’était pas la question (ça, je pratique déjà).
> 
> La question porte sur la configuration initiale d’une nouvelle imprimante sans ordinateur.



Je vais être plus précis. Il faut que ton imprimante soit compatible AirPrint. Tu la connecte en Wifi à la même box que celle où est connecté ton iPad (ça marche aussi avec un iPhone). Pour imprimer depuis iOS, tu appuies sur le bouton partager (_carré + flèche vers le haut_ en haut du document à imprimer), là tu choisis Imprimer qui doit apparaître dans tes choix et oh merveille, ton imprimante apparaît avec quelques options (couleur ou noir&blanc, nombre de copie) et tu re appuie sur Imprimer pour lancer l’impression. _Grosso modo_ il n’y a pas de configuration, c’est l’avantage de l’AirPrint.

Comme je le disais plus haut, certains constructeurs comme HP proposent des appli iOS pour aller plus loin dans l’utilisation d’un imprimante surtout si elle est fait scanner et copieur.

A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2019)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> _Grosso modo_ il n’y a pas de configuration, c’est l’avantage de l’AirPrint.



C’est ce que je voulais savoir. Merci.


----------

